# Need to find a Label Company



## noreason (May 29, 2006)

I know this has probably come up a lot, I searched but couldn't find what I was really looking for. I need to find a company that has low minimums and fast turn around and good quallity..haha obviously. Any suggestions? Thank you much.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There is http://www.clothinglabels4u.com (our forum sponsor), LuckyLabel (also recommended a lot), Djslabels, probably lots more.

Most companies will give you free samples of past jobs they have printed.

What would you consider "low" minimums?


----------



## noreason (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Rodney, since i'm small and just starting out -->and have a low budget, i'd only be looking for 500-1000 at first.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ClothingLabels4U has low minimums (starting at 250 I think) and a free shipping offer for forum members.

There may be other companies that offer low minimums as well.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Lucky Label's minimum is 1200 I believe, so a bit higher.

It's worth getting multiple quotes anyway; sometimes 500 labels from one supplier will still cost more than 1200 from another.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Solmu said:


> It's worth getting multiple quotes anyway; sometimes 500 labels from one supplier will still cost more than 1200 from another.


This is especially true when talking about domestic (if you're in the West) vs. international.

Going to one of the major textile hubs (such as Lucky Label) in places like Bangkok etc can often (not always) save you an enormous chunk, where for the same spend you can get double the volume.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Although, you may not want to print up 1200 labels and let them go to waste if you only need 500, even if the cost is similar.

If you think you might be expanding, then it can be worth it. But if it's for a small project, then sometimes 500 is more than enough.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Although, you may not want to print up 1200 labels and let them go to waste if you only need 500, even if the cost is similar.


Yeah, definitely. If you're positive you need, say, 500 (they're for a limited edition for example) and the cost of getting 500 produced locally was 5% more, it would be worth getting them done locally.

On the other hand if it's fifty bucks cheaper to get twice as many done offshore, and you just think you can't sell more than five hundred, you might as well get the extra and hope it motivates you to sell some extra t-shirts.

It really depends how the quotes come back and what your situation is; which is why it's definitely worth getting a quote from several companies (regardless of their minimums) and making an informed decision.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

As always, getting as many quotes as possible is always a good thing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> As always, getting as many quotes as possible is always a good thing


Definitely true. At the very minimum, it exposes you to how different companies do business and their response times. Of course there's the price comparison aspect as well


----------

